# UGA vs. Tech game thread



## bigbuckhunter1 (Nov 29, 2014)

Sic'm Dawgs!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Nov 29, 2014)

Is this game even on tv ??


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Nov 29, 2014)

SEC network


----------



## rjcruiser (Nov 29, 2014)

Go dawgs!


----------



## tcward (Nov 29, 2014)

Chubb!!


----------



## lbzdually (Nov 29, 2014)

Come on Dawgs, win the state title at least.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Nov 29, 2014)

bigbuckhunter1 said:


> SEC network



Gotcha.  Thx


----------



## lbzdually (Nov 29, 2014)

Come on Dawgs put it to them.


----------



## lbzdually (Nov 29, 2014)

7-0.  I want a 36 point win on my birthday for my age.


----------



## lbzdually (Nov 29, 2014)

Mauger just blew that WR up!!


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 29, 2014)

that was a nice hit.  where are all the dogs at?   yall dont get sec network in the trailer park?  go dogs.


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 29, 2014)

wow. 200 yard run by chubb.


----------



## elfiii (Nov 29, 2014)

Chubb bustin a move!


----------



## elfiii (Nov 29, 2014)

Chubb bustin a bad move.


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 29, 2014)

ball on tech 2. chubb fumbles. recovered by tek. dang. go dogs.


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 29, 2014)

that ruffing the passer was a joke. dogs playing some dee now. glad we have mizzou.


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 29, 2014)

whew. swan. got up. glad hes not hurt. go dogs.


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 29, 2014)

back 2 back 1st downs tek.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Nov 29, 2014)

Who winning?


----------



## lbzdually (Nov 29, 2014)

UGA is clearly the better team, but the refs are helping GT a bit. That and the stupid call to give a winded Chubb the ball 2 times in a row after that 65 yard run.


----------



## lbzdually (Nov 29, 2014)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> Who winning?



Who cares, right?


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Nov 29, 2014)

lbzdually said:


> Who cares, right?



So you are not watching the game.  Shame on you an you claim to be a fan.


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 29, 2014)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> Who winning?



dogs 7 zip. 2nd quarter just started. tek moving ball.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Nov 29, 2014)

Bandwagon I'm sure


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Nov 29, 2014)

Matthew6 said:


> dogs 7 zip. 2nd quarter just started. tek moving ball.



Gotcha.


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 29, 2014)

tek to uga 25.


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 29, 2014)

ray drew blocks fg. go dogs.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Nov 29, 2014)

Matthew6 said:


> tek to uga 25.



Thx for the updates.  Especially for some fans who probably post in here but are Skeered to watch the game.


----------



## lbzdually (Nov 29, 2014)

Maybe that blocked fG will get the fire back in the Dawgs.


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 29, 2014)

chubb. 11 carries. 110 yards. 2nd quarter.


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 29, 2014)

dogs on tek 30 ish line. commercial time.


----------



## elfiii (Nov 29, 2014)

Momentum shifting towards the Dawgs a little bit. They need to punch it in this time.


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 29, 2014)

mason sacked


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 29, 2014)

nice pass. ball on 15.


----------



## elfiii (Nov 29, 2014)

Another stupid mistake!


----------



## lbzdually (Nov 29, 2014)

Fumble again.  GT will win this game if UGA can't hold on to the ball.


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 29, 2014)

dogs fumble again sony michel on goal line. tek recovers.


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 29, 2014)

what a stupid fumble by michel. just awful.


----------



## rjcruiser (Nov 29, 2014)

Wow...they are killing themselves. This is what keeps the underdog in the game and ends up being your demise.


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 29, 2014)

Been getting deer meat ready for the dehydrator but MAN! TWO fumbles inside the GT 5?


----------



## tcward (Nov 29, 2014)

Should be 21-0.


----------



## elfiii (Nov 29, 2014)

This game should be 21 zip. Remember that late in the 4th qtr.


----------



## lbzdually (Nov 29, 2014)

There are some very obvious blocks below the waist outside the tackle box, where a GT player hits a UGA defender from behind.


----------



## srb (Nov 29, 2014)

Ga looks like Au the last few weeks....


----------



## elfiii (Nov 29, 2014)

Tech takin the Dawgs D to school on that one.


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 29, 2014)

terrible coverage by Swann.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Nov 29, 2014)

For the ga fans that'll post in here but are too Skeered to watch.  

Game is tied I here.


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Nov 29, 2014)

Matthew6 said:


> that was a nice hit.  where are all the dogs at?   yall dont get sec network in the trailer park?  go dogs.



I'm watching the game



Matthew6 said:


> that ruffing the passer was a joke. dogs playing some dee now. glad we have mizzou.



Totally agreed



BROWNING7WSM said:


> Who winning?



Tied 7-7 at half



lbzdually said:


> UGA is clearly the better team, but the refs are helping GT a bit. That and the stupid call to give a winded Chubb the ball 2 times in a row after that 65 yard run.




UGA would be the better team if they could hold onto the ball.


rhbama3 said:


> terrible coverage by Swann.



The pushoffs help


----------



## elfiii (Nov 29, 2014)

bigbuckhunter1 said:


> UGA would be the better team if they could hold onto the ball.



They are the better team. They just can't hold on to the ball.


----------



## lbzdually (Nov 29, 2014)

elfiii said:


> They are the better team. They just can't hold on to the ball.



The chubb fumble was as much Bobo's fault as it was Chubb's.  Chubb could barely jump the first run inside the 2 because he was gassed.


----------



## elfiii (Nov 29, 2014)

lbzdually said:


> The chubb fumble was as much Bobo's fault as it was Chubb's.  Chubb could barely jump the first run inside the 2 because he was gassed.



Rule 1 - protect the ball.


----------



## Throwback (Nov 29, 2014)

Does uga have an offensive player other than Chubb? They better give that kid some sugar at halftime


T


----------



## doenightmare (Nov 29, 2014)

I said GT needed three turnovers to win. Still need one more.
Go Jackets!


----------



## lbzdually (Nov 29, 2014)

GT fumbles and it bounces right back up to them, UGA fumbles and they lose it.


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 29, 2014)

Dang. Where are the dogs. Tek running all over the dogs.


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 29, 2014)

Touchdown Uga13-7.


----------



## lbzdually (Nov 29, 2014)

That will trn it around!!!


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 29, 2014)

doenightmare said:


> I said GT needed three turnovers to win. Still need one more.
> Go Jackets!



Make that 4.


----------



## Throwback (Nov 29, 2014)

So much for blowing the whistle when forward progress is stopped


T


----------



## srb (Nov 29, 2014)

Now one for Ga ,turnovers  may win this game...


----------



## elfiii (Nov 29, 2014)

Throwback said:


> Does uga have an offensive player other than Chubb? They better give that kid some sugar at halftime
> 
> 
> T



We got this guy named Swann.


----------



## Throwback (Nov 29, 2014)

elfiii said:


> We got this guy named Swann.



they wouldn't put up with such in the PAC12 I'll tell you what



T


----------



## elfiii (Nov 29, 2014)

Now it's the O's turn.


----------



## elfiii (Nov 29, 2014)

Throwback said:


> they wouldn't put up with such in the PAC12 I'll tell you what
> 
> 
> 
> T



What's a PAC-12?


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 29, 2014)

Throwback said:


> So much for blowing the whistle when forward progress is stopped
> 
> 
> T



The pile was still moving. Sideline ref was coming in trying to find the ball when Swann ran out of the pile with the ball. 
Good no-call, imho.


----------



## elfiii (Nov 29, 2014)

Another miscue. Dawgs are doing everything they can to help Tech win.


----------



## lbzdually (Nov 29, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> The pile was still moving. Sideline ref was coming in trying to find the ball when Swann ran out of the pile with the ball.
> Good no-call, imho.



Yep, if they're going to let the offensive line push that long to try and push him across the goal line, then the ball is in play until the whistle blows.


----------



## elfiii (Nov 29, 2014)

Only 4 viewing? Where's all the sports fans?


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Nov 29, 2014)

elfiii said:


> Only 4 viewing? Where's all the sports fans?



Lol.. That's about right for this state and sports isn't it.


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 29, 2014)

elfiii said:


> Only 4 viewing? Where's all the sports fans?


Hunting or fishing. Wish i was too.


----------



## rjcruiser (Nov 29, 2014)

elfiii said:


> Only 4 viewing? Where's all the sports fans?



Watching the game


----------



## elfiii (Nov 29, 2014)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> Lol.. That's about right for this state and sports isn't it.



They must all be at the game.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Nov 29, 2014)

elfiii said:


> They must all be at the game.



Yeah, that's what I'd tell myself too.  Lol


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 29, 2014)

nice drive by tek. go dawgs.


----------



## caughtinarut (Nov 29, 2014)

Even the sec announcers said that should have been a dead ball. SMH... only in Athens


----------



## elfiii (Nov 29, 2014)

Tech fixing to even it back up.


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 29, 2014)

td tech. go dawgs.


----------



## Marlin_444 (Nov 29, 2014)

I am here...

•••


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 29, 2014)

tied 14 each for hose hunting or fishing. go dogs.


----------



## elfiii (Nov 29, 2014)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> Yeah, that's what I'd tell myself too.  Lol



You would probably be surprised to find out the Woodys Sports forum is not the center of the CFB universe.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Nov 29, 2014)

elfiii said:


> You would probably be surprised to find out the Woodys Sports forum is not the center of the CFB universe.



Says who?


----------



## elfiii (Nov 29, 2014)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> Says who?



The CFB universe.


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 29, 2014)

almost nice catch.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Nov 29, 2014)

elfiii said:


> The CFB universe.



Oh.. Ok


----------



## lbzdually (Nov 29, 2014)

Bobo is not having a good game at all.


----------



## elfiii (Nov 29, 2014)

lbzdually said:


> Bobo is not having a good game at all.



Two fumbles on the 1.


----------



## srb (Nov 29, 2014)

*Nice...*



Marlin_444 said:


> I am here...
> 
> •••



Looks great!


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 29, 2014)

I'm gonna take a nap. Good luck, dawgs. Y'all are gonna need it.


----------



## rjcruiser (Nov 29, 2014)

elfiii said:


> Two fumbles on the 1.



This.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Nov 29, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> I'm gonna take a nap. Good luck, dawgs. Y'all are gonna need it.



Free time for a while fellas......  Lol


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 29, 2014)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> Who winning?





lbzdually said:


> Bobo is not having a good game at all.



not him. the players should hang on to the ball. should be like 28-7 now and maybe more dogs would be in this thread. go dawgs.


----------



## lbzdually (Nov 29, 2014)

elfiii said:


> Two fumbles on the 1.



Last drive when they had he ball on the 37 after a punt
-Run up the middle into an 8 man front for 2 yards.
-Run into same 8 man front for 0 yards.
-Pass into the middle of the field into the teeth of the zone.

This drive.
-50 yard bomb incomplete.
-Screen behind the line into 8 man front fro no gain.
-Tremendous catch by Rumph just to keep the drive alive.

-Wildcat when UGA is just starting to get some rhythm on offense.
-Screen on 2nd down.
Long developing pass play on 3rd for sack.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Nov 29, 2014)

Matthew6 said:


> should be like 28-7 now and maybe more dogs would be in this thread. go dawgs.



So your saying they're Skeered ??  Gotcha


----------



## lbzdually (Nov 29, 2014)

good fake!!!


----------



## lbzdually (Nov 29, 2014)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> So your saying they're Skeered ??  Gotcha



Could you go to user CP, then settings and take your computer off Perma-troll mode.  It's getting old.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Nov 29, 2014)

Lol lol

Stay on the couch


Ps.  Good run by tech on that one


----------



## rjcruiser (Nov 29, 2014)

Ugh....that pass should've been on 1st down, not 3rd.


----------



## elfiii (Nov 29, 2014)

Time for the D to man up.


----------



## lbzdually (Nov 29, 2014)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> Lol lol
> 
> Stay on the couch
> 
> ...



Are you drunk or just stupid?


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Nov 29, 2014)

lbzdually said:


> Are you drunk or just stupid?



Don't get off that couch now.  

Good punt tech.


----------



## srb (Nov 29, 2014)

Ga def giveing up some yards now...


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 29, 2014)

clemson handling carolina. go dawgs.


----------



## elfiii (Nov 29, 2014)

srb said:


> Ga def giveing up some yards now...



They can't stop the run.


----------



## lbzdually (Nov 29, 2014)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> Don't get off that couch now.
> 
> Good punt tech.



Been sitting on the couch most of the day, after all it's my birthday, except for fixing the kids and me dinner.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Nov 29, 2014)

Matthew6 said:


> clemson handling carolina. go dawgs.



Obc not having a good day. 


Ps.. Sale on couches in chatsworth.


----------



## elfiii (Nov 29, 2014)

Good stuff. More of that.


----------



## srb (Nov 29, 2014)

*Game before ..*



elfiii said:


> They can't stop the run.


They played the Au much better,Run wise Ga has given up today?


----------



## elfiii (Nov 29, 2014)

srb said:


> they played the au much better,run wise ga has given up today?



300 +


----------



## lbzdually (Nov 29, 2014)

elfiii said:


> Good stuff. More of that.



UGA might not get the ball back.  Come on Dawgs.


----------



## elfiii (Nov 29, 2014)

Tech is a crackin good football team.


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 29, 2014)

ouch. go dawgs.


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 29, 2014)

this place cleared out quick. the dogs will win this one.


----------



## mike1225 (Nov 29, 2014)

Way too much time left for Ga to go score.


----------



## rjcruiser (Nov 29, 2014)

No matter what happens, no way the dawgs belong in the top 4.


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 29, 2014)

wow. unbelievable.


----------



## rjcruiser (Nov 29, 2014)

Unbelievable


----------



## srb (Nov 29, 2014)

What a call by CPJ....Done it for Ga...


----------



## tcward (Nov 29, 2014)

Bonehead.


----------



## elfiii (Nov 29, 2014)

elfiii said:


> This game should be 21 zip. Remember that late in the 4th qtr.


----------



## lbzdually (Nov 29, 2014)

Quayvon Hicks has made bad play after bad play all year long on special teams for UGA and Richt leaves him in.


----------



## nickel back (Nov 29, 2014)

How is that a tech ball


----------



## mike1225 (Nov 29, 2014)

Wow


----------



## GAGE (Nov 29, 2014)

I got nothing!


----------



## lbzdually (Nov 29, 2014)

nickel back said:


> How is that a tech ball



After the ball goes 10 yds it is free to whoever can get it.

Fumble UGAA has it!!


----------



## elfiii (Nov 29, 2014)

Holy wah!!!!!


----------



## srb (Nov 29, 2014)

Glad I'm not a tech fan..........................!


----------



## rjcruiser (Nov 29, 2014)

Oh my


----------



## Throwback (Nov 29, 2014)

Georgia tech needs a quarterback


T


----------



## lbzdually (Nov 29, 2014)

Throwback said:


> Georgia tech needs a quarterback
> 
> 
> T



Andre ware is in love with Justin Thomas.


----------



## Throwback (Nov 29, 2014)

Throw the bomb mason


t


----------



## nickel back (Nov 29, 2014)

lbzdually said:


> After the ball goes 10 yds it is free to whoever can get it.
> 
> Fumble UGAA has it!!




Yea, but no one touched the ball.....I can see tech downing the ball, that was not offside kick, it was a pooch kick


----------



## Throwback (Nov 29, 2014)

And tech needs a defensive secondary


----------



## lbzdually (Nov 29, 2014)

I wonder what Munson would have said about this game.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Nov 29, 2014)

Good game

Good game


----------



## lbzdually (Nov 29, 2014)

Come on Dawgs!!


----------



## lbzdually (Nov 29, 2014)

3rd and goal, 2 plays to win it for the Dawgs.  Pass to Blazevich or Bennett.


----------



## rjcruiser (Nov 29, 2014)

Down to one play


----------



## elfiii (Nov 29, 2014)

Dawgs were robbed.


----------



## lbzdually (Nov 29, 2014)

Tdddddddd!!!!!!!!!


----------



## elfiii (Nov 29, 2014)

Dawgs win! Dawgs win! Dawgs win!


----------



## srb (Nov 29, 2014)

Gt Qb needs his head under the t..


----------



## lbzdually (Nov 29, 2014)

I'm not on my couch anymore!!!!


----------



## lbzdually (Nov 29, 2014)

elfiii said:


> Dawgs win! Dawgs win! Dawgs win!



No, don't say that til the clock hits 0:00.  Think Auburn last year.


----------



## lbzdually (Nov 29, 2014)

why kick it short? They are in range to throw it to the endzone now.


----------



## Buck (Nov 29, 2014)

Reggie Ball'ish


----------



## antharper (Nov 29, 2014)

One heck of a game !!! Go dawgs


----------



## rjcruiser (Nov 29, 2014)

Why do you not kick it deeper....aweful special teams


----------



## lbzdually (Nov 29, 2014)

That short kick was just plain stupid.  If UGA wins it will be in spite of some bad decisions.


----------



## elfiii (Nov 29, 2014)

I don't believe it.


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 29, 2014)

amazing. ot. wow.


----------



## rjcruiser (Nov 29, 2014)

Holy cow


----------



## fishnguy (Nov 29, 2014)

Georgia needs some new coaches!


----------



## srb (Nov 29, 2014)

Tech is playing...


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Nov 29, 2014)

Richt for pres..  Uh.. Errr..it's good!!

Good game

Good game


----------



## lbzdually (Nov 29, 2014)

elfiii said:


> Dawgs win! Dawgs win! Dawgs win!



Why man, why?


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Nov 29, 2014)

Aww..

Y'all will win


----------



## nickel back (Nov 29, 2014)

Lol.....who called for a pooch kick.....really


----------



## elfiii (Nov 29, 2014)

lbzdually said:


> Why man, why?



Not my fault. Short kick was stupid beyond belief.


----------



## lbzdually (Nov 29, 2014)

GT has all the momentum.  Andre ware will probably go make out with the GT qb if they win.


----------



## Uncle Dawg Bone (Nov 29, 2014)

why short kick ? 18 sec and give a short field


----------



## lab (Nov 29, 2014)

why would ga do a short kickoff????


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 29, 2014)

Oh my...


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 29, 2014)

lab said:


> why would ga do a short kickoff????



that was a bonehead play for sure.


----------



## lbzdually (Nov 29, 2014)

lab said:


> why would ga do a short kickoff????



I think everyone in the stadium is wondering that.  Marshall Morgan can kick it through the endzone, but yet you give them the ball near the 50.


----------



## Throwback (Nov 29, 2014)

That lasky kid is a sledgehammer


T


----------



## lbzdually (Nov 29, 2014)

Now if UGA scores a TD an extra point and I will breathe.


----------



## elfiii (Nov 29, 2014)

What a game!


----------



## srb (Nov 29, 2014)

That might do it!!!Another Block...


----------



## lbzdually (Nov 29, 2014)

Conley is being clutch.


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 29, 2014)

tek wins. thanks mason.


----------



## srb (Nov 29, 2014)

No way...Big play gt!


----------



## rjcruiser (Nov 29, 2014)

Holy cow


----------



## doenightmare (Nov 29, 2014)

Bam!


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Nov 29, 2014)

Wth


----------



## oops1 (Nov 29, 2014)

Holy cow


----------



## Jeetdawg (Nov 29, 2014)

Sugarhill Dawg blows up in 3...2...


----------



## lbzdually (Nov 29, 2014)

Game over!!  Just horrible coaching by Richt and bad play calling.  A run , then slant 3 drives in a row.  Most teams will figure that out.


----------



## GAGE (Nov 29, 2014)

Congrats Tech!!! Please run Florida State into the ground!


----------



## elfiii (Nov 29, 2014)

The Dawgs beat themselves. Congrats to the bees.


----------



## Throwback (Nov 29, 2014)

I don't think the uga team realized the game was over


T


----------



## doenightmare (Nov 29, 2014)

Great game dawgs.
Go Jackets!


----------



## DAWG1419 (Nov 29, 2014)

Congrats yeller


----------



## Throwback (Nov 29, 2014)

Hutson mason throws the bomb!


T


----------



## Uncle Dawg Bone (Nov 29, 2014)

congrats tech ga did not deserve to win. played pitiful. now go beat the criminoles!!!


----------



## K80 (Nov 29, 2014)

Congrats tech.     now get fsu.


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 29, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> Oh my...



yep. kinda says it all.


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 29, 2014)

GT put it to us! Hats off and Congrats!!


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Nov 29, 2014)

Throwback said:


> Hutson mason throws the bomb!
> 
> 
> T


----------



## Old Dead River (Nov 29, 2014)

what a game!!!! wow!!!!!!

tech resilience!!!!


----------



## Horns (Nov 29, 2014)

Dumbest coaching decision I have ever seen, kick the ball short and not make them drive the field. Ray Charles could see that UGA could not stop the run.


----------



## rjcruiser (Nov 29, 2014)

Speechless.


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 29, 2014)

Jeetdawg said:


> Sugarhill Dawg blows up in 3...2...



thats hilarious.


----------



## jrmmh1215 (Nov 29, 2014)

We run this state!!!!!!!!!!

Sorry I always wanted to say that. But seriously what a crazy ball game. I am proud of the jackets for never giving up.


----------



## srb (Nov 29, 2014)

Ballers today...Play On...


----------



## Hardwoods (Nov 29, 2014)

Congrats Techies! Now go beat FSU.


----------



## elfiii (Nov 29, 2014)

lbzdually said:


> Game over!!  Just horrible coaching by Richt and bad play calling.



I'm pretty sure it was the two fumbles and the blocked FG that cost us the game, not the coaching.


----------



## srb (Nov 29, 2014)

Turnovers...


----------



## jiminbogart (Nov 29, 2014)

elfiii said:


> The Dawgs beat themselves.



 You can't be serious?


Both teams played their guts out. 

I'm proud of those Jackets for persevering. 

I appreciate Richt short kicking the kickoff. 

The pump fake was an incomplete pass, not a fumble, IMHO.


----------



## jiminbogart (Nov 29, 2014)

elfiii said:


> I'm pretty sure it was the two fumbles and the blocked FG that cost us the game, not the coaching.



Don't forget the INT!


----------



## fish hawk (Nov 29, 2014)

Great game Tech....Yall deserved  the win today!!!


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Nov 29, 2014)

elfiii said:


> Dawgs win! Dawgs win! Dawgs win!



Nice


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Nov 29, 2014)

Coaching cost us the game. Georgia looked woefully under prepared


----------



## elfiii (Nov 29, 2014)

jiminbogart said:


> Don't forget the INT!



If they hadn't fumbled the ball and scored TD's there never would have been an INT.


----------



## jiminbogart (Nov 29, 2014)

elfiii said:


> Dawgs win! Dawgs win! Dawgs win!



You either posted a year early or a year late!


----------



## elfiii (Nov 29, 2014)

jiminbogart said:


> You can't be serious?
> 
> 
> Both teams played their guts out.
> ...



I'm serious as a heart attack. The two fumbles cost us the game.

The pump fake was a fumble.


----------



## jiminbogart (Nov 29, 2014)

elfiii said:


> If they hadn't fumbled the ball and scored TD's there never would have been an INT.



When I read your post my head turned sideways like a cornfused dawg.


----------



## elfiii (Nov 29, 2014)

bigbuckhunter1 said:


> Coaching cost us the game. Georgia looked woefully under prepared



Here we go. Fire Mark Richt.  Who played the game, the coaches or the players?


----------



## jiminbogart (Nov 29, 2014)

elfiii said:


> The pump fake was a fumble.



We will need to get a ruling from Mike Pierra(sp?).

That was a forward pass and the QB's arm was going forward when they ball was released.


----------



## elfiii (Nov 29, 2014)

jiminbogart said:


> We will need to get a ruling from Mike Pierra(sp?).
> 
> That was a forward pass and the QB's arm was going forward when they ball was released.



Yeah except it wasn't.


----------



## rjcruiser (Nov 29, 2014)

elfiii said:


> I'm pretty sure it was the two fumbles and the blocked FG that cost us the game, not the coaching.



Well...our coaching didn't help.  The special teams blunders...the pooch kick with 20 seconds left.  Sure, the 2 turnovers on the 1 kept it from being a blow out...but man, Georgia sure messed it up at the end.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 29, 2014)

elfiii said:


> If they hadn't fumbled the ball and scored TD's there never would have been an INT.





You need to visit the "Classless Fan" thread . . .



You GOT BEAT !!!


----------



## elfiii (Nov 29, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> You need to visit the "Classless Fan" thread . . .
> 
> 
> 
> You GOT BEAT !!!



Yep. Tech won, fair and square with all the help the Dawgs could give them.


----------



## elfiii (Nov 29, 2014)

rjcruiser said:


> Well...our coaching didn't help.  The special teams blunders...the pooch kick with 20 seconds left.  Sure, the 2 turnovers on the 1 kept it from being a blow out...but man, Georgia sure messed it up at the end.



It's a common occurrence for Dawg fans to blame the coaches when the players lose the game.

The pooch kick was a monumental coaching error.


----------



## jiminbogart (Nov 29, 2014)

I'm using elfiii logic: My Cowboys beat themselves on Turkey Day. 

That's my story and I'm sticking to it.


----------



## rjcruiser (Nov 29, 2014)

Congrats to Tech on the win. Heck of a FG at the end to push it into OT.


----------



## jiminbogart (Nov 29, 2014)

My daughter(she goes to UGA and was at the game) just texted me and said she's never coming home. I told her just get her a Tech shirt and we'll welcome her back.

Then I texted her a pic from last year when she was wearing a Tech sweatshirt(her exBF is a Techie).

My wife is a Gator fan.

Good times in Watkinsville the Dawg season.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 29, 2014)

elfiii said:


> Yep. Tech won, fair and square with all the help the Dawgs could give them.





Typical dwag fan, I expected better...


----------



## elfiii (Nov 29, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Typical dwag fan, I expected better...



http://forum.gon.com/showpost.php?p=9128244&postcount=9

It's still true and you know it. Those fumbles on the 1 came back to haunt us like I knew they would. Tech is a good football team. You can't give a good football team any breaks because they will beat you and that's what happened.


----------



## Hardwoods (Nov 29, 2014)

An all around poor effort by the Dawgs and a great game for Tech= Georgia loss. The o-line couldn't block and the d-line couldn't stop the dive from Tech. Again, congrats Tech. If we had to lose to Tech, at least it was this year when Georgia no longer was in playoff contention.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 29, 2014)

elfiii said:


> http://forum.gon.com/showpost.php?p=9128244&postcount=9
> 
> It's still true and you know it. Those fumbles on the 1 came back to haunt us like I knew they would. Tech is a good football team. You can't give a good football team any breaks because they will beat you and that's what happened.





Once AGAIN, I'll direct you to my "Class Less" thread brother, IT'S ALL part of the game . . .


----------



## elfiii (Nov 29, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Once AGAIN, I'll direct you to my "Class Less" thread brother, IT'S ALL part of the game . . .



UGA/GT and you direct me to your Class Less thread? Come on Bro. I gave ya'll your props. Tech is a good team and I tip my hat on a job well done. That don't end the hate and we still beat ourselves. If the reverse happened you bees would be saying the same thing. Wait til next year!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 29, 2014)

elfiii said:


> UGA/GT and you direct me to your Class Less thread? Come on Bro. I gave ya'll your props. Tech is a good team and I tip my hat on a job well done. That don't end the hate and we still beat ourselves. If the reverse happened you bees would be saying the same thing. Wait til next year!





Crap.  I HATE the wait til next year threadzzz.



We were DUE, in YO house !!!


----------



## Msteele (Nov 29, 2014)

How about that High School Offense? Lol!


----------



## HermanMerman (Nov 29, 2014)

Great game Tech , you wanted it more. Congrats!


----------



## 308fan (Nov 29, 2014)

jeff schulktz ajc (uga homer):

"2. Nice play by Swann, but Georgia caught a break: Yes, Georgia twice fumbled away certain touchdowns in the first, with Nick Chubb losing the ball at the Tech one after a hit by Isaiah Johnson and Sony Michel losing it in the end zone (forced by Quayshawn Nealy). But the Bulldogs caught a huge break when they took a 14-7 lead in the third quarter. The Jackets were driving toward an apparent go-ahead touchdown when Thomas hit the pile inside the Georgia one. One replay showed Thomas may have been in the end zone. The clearer issue that that Thomas’s forward progress had been stopped but officials never blew the whistle. Damian Swann made a great play to pull the ball out and ran 99 yards in the other direction for a touchdown. That play was reviewed on replay but it could only be overturned if Thomas was ruled to have scored or was down. Neither ruling occurred. The replay can’t assume a whistle. "


----------



## 308fan (Nov 29, 2014)

elfiii said:


> UGA/GT and you direct me to your Class Less thread? Come on Bro. I gave ya'll your props. Tech is a good team and I tip my hat on a job well done. That don't end the hate and we still beat ourselves. If the reverse happened you bees would be saying the same thing. Wait til next year!



we beat ourselves....ok if that makes you feel better....who rushed for 400 yards on you? yourselves? who had the ball 37 minutes? yourselves?


nice  gift
2. Nice play by Swann, but Georgia caught a break: Yes, Georgia twice fumbled away certain touchdowns in the first, with Nick Chubb losing the ball at the Tech one after a hit by Isaiah Johnson and Sony Michel losing it in the end zone (forced by Quayshawn Nealy). But the Bulldogs caught a huge break when they took a 14-7 lead in the third quarter. The Jackets were driving toward an apparent go-ahead touchdown when Thomas hit the pile inside the Georgia one. One replay showed Thomas may have been in the end zone. The clearer issue that that Thomas’s forward progress had been stopped but officials never blew the whistle. Damian Swann made a great play to pull the ball out and ran 99 yards in the other direction for a touchdown. That play was reviewed on replay but it could only be overturned if Thomas was ruled to have scored or was down. Neither ruling occurred. The replay can’t assume a whistle.


----------



## hayseed_theology (Nov 29, 2014)

Congrats Techies.  That was a great game, and a great win for you guys.  Enjoy it.

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## Old Winchesters (Nov 29, 2014)

Yep. good game by tech... y'all out-played us and out coached us today. Now go beat FSU.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Nov 29, 2014)

Which one of these guys is you, Lee?







And 308, you need to get over to ST and give CPJ some love.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Oct 19, 2015)

beat Tech


----------



## 4bob4 (Oct 19, 2015)

There's a challenge...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 19, 2015)

4bob4 said:


> There's a challenge...


----------



## 4bob4 (Oct 19, 2015)

If we only have 3 wins this year, please let one of them come the Saturday after Turkey day...


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 19, 2015)

nickel back said:


> Lol.....who called for a pooch kick.....really



that was a bonehead call


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 19, 2015)

Pooch kick it cuz


----------



## riprap (Oct 19, 2015)

brownceluse said:


> Pooch kick it cuz



...we can't tackle


----------



## nickel back (Oct 20, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> that was a bonehead call



yes it was


----------

